# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Home Burgulary

## P38

Let me tell you of my weekend of woe so others may learn from my experiences.

We had our House and Garage burgalrised on Friday Morning by some low life oxygen thieving arseholes.  :Pissed Off: 

Bastards kicked in the bakdoor to the garage, rifled through the draws in my workshop and found the keys to my ammo and reloading components cupboards.

Then they discovered one of my Rifle Safes and tried to use the keys they found to open it without success.
Bastards stole my two new Garmin Rhino 650's  :Yuush: 
They had stuffed my day pack with all my knives, my Bino's and a Blaze orange camo jacket and had stacked this near the door for pick up later.

They also removed some panes of glass in the louver windows in the washhouse and went through our house stealing all the usual items, lap top, video cameras, cash, jewellery etc, still finding stuff missing today.

I'm sure they were also looking for the keys to the safe they had found out in the Garage.

The worst was they stole keys to some of our doors.

Lesson here is don't leave any keys in your doors like we did especially ranch sliders or french doors.

The cops were called and they came down and checked it all out and recovered some finger prints, shoe prints and a palm print so I'm hopefull they may be able to identify the C*nts.

I secured the place as best as I could Friday avo and Saturday morning went down to Mitre 10 to get some gear to repair the Garage door and beef up my security some what.

I got home just before lunch and found two dodgy and very nervous blokes parked up my driveway one launced straight into a speil about coming to look at the car I advertised for sale on face book. I knew he was lying from the fact that no one that lives at my address has a facebook account or has a Blue Honda for sale.

I took the details of their car and passed it onto the cops.
The cops rang back today and they have intercepted the two car buyers who turned out to be gang members who were in possession of goods that didn't belong to them including a number of house keys. 
Unfortunately none of it appears to be mine.

Again I think they were tipped off to the fact that I have some firearms stored on the premisis, probbally by the P Head who broke in and who probally owes the gang drug money and that these others came round to check it out for themselves.  

So as of today I have increased my security, installed some bloody loud alarms and monitored cameras. 
None of which will prevent anyone from breaking in and taking what they want, but it will provide the cops with some very good evidence to help convict the thieving arseholes.

I have also taken a more detailed inventory of the Rifles just in case the worst should happen.

I'm also on the back foot with insurance, the friendly chap on the phone said no worries your covered..... just provide us with a list of items stolen and proof of ownership like original reciepts and/or original packaging.
Who keeps this stuff?
Even the forensic cop said he doesn't keep that sort of stuff for his gear.
I did have photos but you guessed it they are on the bloody Lap Top that got nicked.

Lessons learnt
Don't leave house keys in your doors.
No matter how good you think your security is it can always be better.
There are arse wipes amoungst us that will steal everything you own and what they cant steal they can pass on the info to those that can steal it.
Call the cops if you see anything suspicious no matter how small you may think it is. This may be the last piece of the puzzel the cops need to solve other crimes.
Keep all your original purchase reciepts and photos of your gear in several places just in case things like this should happen to you.


Having seen how my firearms were/are being targeted by these criminals is making me rethink why I have them in the first place.
No doubt some more serious thinking will follow, especially if another attempt to burgalrise them is made.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

I bloody hate thieves .

Hope they get them .

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## P38

> I bloody hate thieves .
> 
> Hope they get them .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2



Thanks VC.

I'm hoping "Peaches" gets them first  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Toby

This shit pisses me off. Good luck on getting your gear back

----------


## Rushy

Pete it is an unfortunate and sad reality that given enough time and incentive even the best of security arrangements can be circumvented. You have responded to the violation to your home well and beefing up your security was/is prudent given that many times a burgled home gets re burgled within a month as the offenders come back for the items that they know will have been replaced by the home owners insurance cover.  It is sad that this is making you re think your reasons for firearms ownership.  Do not rush to remove them from your life.  Do so only if is right for you and not because of what has happened.

----------


## P38

> This shit pisses me off. Good luck on getting your gear back


Pisses me off too Toby.

The reality is my gear is gone.

Most likely sold for a point of "P" or used to repay a debt or gain kudos with a higher ranked gang member within hours of being nicked.

Protecting whats left is my focus.

I'd be gutted if they got hold of any of my firearms and shattered if they were used to commit more serious crimes.

The fact that some scum bag has violated my home & my sanctuary, thats whats Fu*ked me off the most.
Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

Pricks! Cant stand theives! 
Got a dog?

----------


## Twoshotkill

lowlife fuckers. No respect for anyone or anything. 
And if they are caught they will get a slap on the hand, not have to pay back a cent and be sent back out to do it again!!

I say remove a hand!!!!

----------


## Toby

> lowlife fuckers. No respect for anyone or anything. 
> And if they are caught they will get a slap on the hand, not have to pay back a cent and be sent back out to do it again!!
> 
> I say remove a hand!!!!


Or both, stop their happy time that teach em

----------


## Munsey

Sorry too hear about your burglary . Good luck with your insurance , they can be a worse pack of c#%ts than the other thieving pricks. Chin up fella

----------


## P38

> Pete it is an unfortunate and sad reality that given enough time and incentive even the best of security arrangements can be circumvented. You have responded to the violation to your home well and beefing up your security was/is prudent given that many times a burgled home gets re burgled within a month as the offenders come back for the items that they know will have been replaced by the home owners insurance cover.  It is sad that this is making you re think your reasons for firearms ownership.  Do not rush to remove them from your life.  Do so only if is right for you and not because of what has happened.


Thanks Rushy

Yes the security measures I had and now have will do nothing more than annoy, delay, or even amuse a determined individual.

Even Peaches could be quickly taimed if you know what your doing.

I'm counting on them moving on due to the quick actions of the Police and the fact that it is now much harder to gain entry and it wont be going unnoticed.

Technology in the form of CCTV, Smartphones and Instant Messaging is wounderful thing and very affordable too.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## mikee

> lowlife fuckers. No respect for anyone or anything. 
> And if they are caught they will get a slap on the hand, not have to pay back a cent and be sent back out to do it again!!
> 
> I say remove a hand!!!!


Just below the neck, both hands to make sure!!

----------


## Maca49

Fark Peter that's sad news sorry to hear it. Nz needs to get to grips with this shit, it amazes me insurances companies don't put more resource in. Go hard on the insurance company and remember your the victim, don't let them bully you. Good luck

----------


## P38

> Pricks! Cant stand theives! 
> Got a dog?


Peaches  :Have A Nice Day: 




> lowlife fuckers. No respect for anyone or anything. 
> And if they are caught they will get a slap on the hand, not have to pay back a cent and be sent back out to do it again!!
> 
> *I say remove a hand!!!!*


I believe Peaches may take care of this for us.

----------


## bully

so photos are enough to prove what you had before the robbery?
+1 for the dog I have one, and if your sneaking around my house I hope he bites your ass!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

Shit Pete that sucks. Sing out if I can help gear wise. 
I have been needing kick up the backend with putting all my recorded info into a cloud server. This would mean I don't need my personal computer to access my files. Will look at doing a bit tonight.
Been using Dropbox for home and work.

----------


## P38

Thanks Guys

I'm not gonna let this beat me down, but it has given me good cause to rethink a few things.

I spent last night at our loacal tavern having a few beers and just talking things through with my friends. 
That helped heaps too.

Probally could have put a fairly large possey together with all the offers of help, especially from other Lawful Firearms Owners present.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> Shit Pete that sucks. Sing out if I can help gear wise. 
> I have been needing kick up the backend with putting all my recorded info into a cloud server. This would mean I don't need my personal computer to access my files. Will look at doing a bit tonight.
> Been using Dropbox for home and work.


James 

The cloud server would be the way to go alright.
Photos are good.

The bastards had your old Henessey stacked up ready to go too mate.

Only used it once so far and i need it for a few up comming trips , including Cold Kiwi in September.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Neckshot

> Let me tell you of my weekend of woe so others may learn from my experiences.
> 
> We had our House and Garage burgalrised on Friday Morning by some low life oxygen thieving arseholes. 
> 
> Bastards kicked in the bakdoor to the garage, rifled through the draws in my workshop and found the keys to my ammo and reloading components cupboards.
> 
> Then they discovered one of my Rifle Safes and tried to use the keys they found to open it without success.
> Bastards stole my two new Garmin Rhino 650's 
> They had stuffed my day pack with all my knives, my Bino's and a Blaze orange camo jacket and had stacked this near the door for pick up later.
> ...


Ahh thats a total fuckoff p38 fuckn cunts sorry mate thats bummed me right out.Im a security fencer so if i can help you at all mate dont hesitate to ask.

----------


## Rushy

> Ahh thats a total fuckoff p38 fuckn cunts sorry mate thats bummed me right out.Im a security fencer so if i can help you at all mate dont hesitate to ask.


Biff up a fence like a maximum security prison for him Neckshot. Razor ribbon the fuck out of the pricks.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ahh thats a total fuckoff p38 fuckn cunts sorry mate thats bummed me right out.Im a security fencer so if i can help you at all mate dont hesitate to ask.


440v ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## P38

> Ahh thats a total fuckoff p38 fuckn cunts sorry mate thats bummed me right out.Im a security fencer so if i can help you at all mate dont hesitate to ask.


Thanks Neck Shot.

I'm sure things will be all good again soon.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Neckshot

> 440v ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


straight mains! nose bleeder

----------


## POME

Very sorry to hear about the break in and the loss of your gear. Being from the UK where this shit is far more common i am probably more paranoid about this sort of thing than most people. But living in Central Hawkes Bay i may have become somewhat complacent about security. I do go out and leave my door unlocked, i leave the cars unlocked on the drive and not long ago came home from work to find i had no house keys. It took me less than 1 min to gain entry through an open window. I am very sorry for your troubles Pete but if one good thing has come out of your shit is to give me a kick up the arse about my own home security.

----------


## distant stalker

I hate thieves. Had my place broken into and they managed to get into my ammo safe too. Wasnt keen on leaving the mrs home after that. Got a dog and kept my rifles at mates place for couple of months. A place doesnt feel the same once some pricks have been through it while you werent there. Hope they catch the cunts and actually manage a decent conviction

----------


## R93

> Very sorry to hear about the break in and the loss of your gear. Being from the UK where this shit is far more common i am probably more paranoid about this sort of thing than most people. But living in Central Hawkes Bay i may have become somewhat complacent about security. I do go out and leave my door unlocked, i leave the cars unlocked on the drive and not long ago came home from work to find i had no house keys. It took me less than 1 min to gain entry through an open window. I am very sorry for your troubles Pete but if one good thing has come out of your shit is to give me a kick up the arse about my own home security.



+1 If there is a bright side, it is that they didnt get any firearms because of your security. I hope you have some joy with your insurance. They can be huge assholes when you need them. 
It has also been a wake up for me. I believe my firearms are well secured but other things that are just as costly, may not be.

----------


## Dundee

Good luck p38 I hate the fuken oxygen thieves,we have been hit to :Sick:

----------


## mrs dundee

Sorry to hear about the break in,the low life scrum bags,it makes me sick when those low lifes do that.hope yr family are ok.

----------


## graeme

Sorry to hear about your robbery P38. Very decent of you to take the time tell the story and thanks for the security suggestions.

----------


## Matt2308

Hope they catch the scum that did this to you and your family P38.
May the fleas of a thousand camels infest their souls!

----------


## 308

As you say, the worst thing is the violation.
This has reminded me to photograph everything I've got, put a copy each onto two usb sticks and store them with mates well away from my place.

----------


## ebf

Damn Pete, that sucks ! Takes a while for the violation thing to wear off, but it does eventually.
Hope they catch the scum, and get some of your gear back to you.
At least you and the family are ok, that's is the most important thing.
If there is anything you need urgently on the gear front, sing out, I'm sure we can sort you out amongst the forum.

----------


## sako75

Bastards
At least the gun safes held up.
It is a sad world we live in when these low lifes roam free
You sound like you know what you are doing to make your place more secure. Might pay to relocate your safes. This is one reason why I don't "show off" my rifles on a public forum. You can turn your place into a fortress but with the wrong products they will still get in. Fly screen doors are false security and the only pests they keep out have wings. Unfortunately steel is not cheap and looks nasty. Definitely look at doing something about the louver windows
All the best with insurance. A nasty wake up call for us at your expense

----------


## JoshC

Mate that sucks, the violation is the biggest thing I reckon too. I've had a car ripped off and my missus had her flat broken into 3 times in one year. A*seholes...

Since we have just moved it gives me a chance to go through our stuff and record the valuables we have. So thanks for the reminder. 

Hopefully the cops get them...

----------


## Scouser

Bad news, Pete, hope they can recover your gear....

----------


## Spudattack

> Biff up a fence like a maximum security prison for him Neckshot. Razor ribbon the fuck out of the pricks.


Ah, now that reminds me of South Africa, hope we don't have to get to those measures! :Pissed Off:

----------


## Gibo

> Ah, now that reminds me of South Africa, hope we don't have to get to those measures!


+1 would be sad times if that came to be the case!

----------


## Dougie

Terrible feeling, having unwanted visitors  :Sad: 

Sorry to hear Pete but thanks for sharing, for the better of the rest of us! I can tell you today is the last day that my spare keys will live anywhere in this house!!! Does anyone have any suggested providers for insurance on a firearm?

----------


## kotuku

nothin but arseholes pete.me -my bloody guncabinet keys travel with me permanently,and noone .noone goes near it without my express permission and my ugly face within biting distance.ive a few shifty neighbours in this street ,but word soon gets round dont fuck with..... or go near the place.
Great neighbours who will challenge you if you walk up our drive.Had a few burgs go down.last one was a night job-we called the lads in blue -who had great delight in rounding the fuckers upaided by our statements in person..their scummy car was left unlocked in the street.when some of their bitches arrived to pick it up;oh dear no stereo etc etc and a loverly sign (courtesy yours truly)"aint karma a bitch,the deprived struck back"apparently coppers had a chuckle too.
 my gun details are on here but also onpaper elsewhere ,plus a copy with AO for preciselt these reasons.
Itrust no person i dont know these days,and make sure my layers of security are plainly visible to deter thoughts.

----------


## sako75

No intention of starting a shitfight here and no need for it to go that way as this thread is all about theft, would firearm registration help when making an insurance claim? 
I don't think I have receipts for any of mine. Took some photos a while back and put the serial numbers somewhere  :Sad:

----------


## Gibo

> No intention of starting a shitfight here and no need for it to go that way as this thread is all about theft, would firearm registration help when making an insurance claim? 
> I don't think I have receipts for any of mine. Took some photos a while back and put the serial numbers somewhere


Were are you going to register them? I asked the police when I got my FAL if they wanted my serial numbers and they informed me NZ does not register firearms. I was like oh ok so I took photo's and sent to my insurance company even though they didnt want them either I insisted. 
The Police said they didnt have the resources to maintain a register.

----------


## Kscott

> I can tell you today is the last day that my spare keys will live anywhere in this house!!!


NEVER LEAVE ANY SPARE KEYS AT YOUR OWN HOUSE. EVER. Whether it's safe, car or anything.

Would be interested to hear experiences of insurance companies though, mine's up for re-newel soon and like changing banks, insurance companies rely on people not changing companies because they're not getting the best deal.

----------


## Gibo

Im with FMG and they are sweet as for my needs. Never had an issue with the 3-4 claims I have made.

----------


## JoshC

> My parents work on the basis of claiming on everything they break or lose and not bothering with no claims bonuses. AMI has always paid out, no worries. I would not go with anyone else.



+1 for AMI.

----------


## Dougie

Thanks guys. I will be chatting with my go-to-man for all the 'adult' problems (cheers *ebf* for being my grown-up guru) about all the ins and outs of insuring firearms....but, black beauty was birthed from the depths of a black, dark, giving uterus, fertilized with the seed of many keen hunters and shooters.....how do I get a reciept for that???

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ryan

I am very sorry to read this P38 and can empathise with you having been a victim of several (armed) robberies myself - one of the reasons why I left S.A. The overwhelming feeling that I always have is rage... pure, unbridled rage - particularly as a lot of the stuff taken was of no monetary value (e.g. the bullet that wounded my great-grandather on his first day at the front in WW I) but as EBF says, the feeling it does subside eventually and the good thing is that they weren't able to access your firearms.

I'm not sure if it's any help to you but I have a SNAP profile which saves details of all of my possessions in a secure, online repository.

I hope it all comes out in the wash with your insurance company.

----------


## SiB

SNAP???

just checked the website.

Wow

we should all be using it

Brilliant!

----------


## kotuku

its the principle -you work your arse off &go with out to buy these possessions ,then some jumped up self entitled arsehole comes along and helps themselves with neer a whiff of guilt in the air.then insurance companies who love you to pay your fat premiums on the dot ,find a thousand &one reasons why they shouldnt honour their end of the bargain.
 anyone in shakey city will be very au fait with insurance &govt reticence with cash.try dealing with the problem yourself and you end up before the beak for"anti social acts",usually the same beek who gave the original prick another dose of community service or a limpwristed pat on the arse.

----------


## Survy

Pete

Sorry to hear about the burg, I think it's a timely reminder to all other members to recheck their security, 
It's not a matter of if but when it happens.


SNAP website is a good place to start

----------


## mucko

> lowlife fuckers. No respect for anyone or anything. 
> And if they are caught they will get a slap on the hand, not have to pay back a cent and be sent back out to do it again!!
> 
> I say remove a hand!!!!


If Pete can catch them how about we whip down with the barbed wire and cattle prodder

----------


## Gibo

> If Pete can catch them how about we whip down with the barbed wire and cattle prodder


Barbed wire and elcathene mate, shove the pipe up their stealing ass, send the barbed wire up the pipe then remove pipe! Snip it of about 
2 inches proud and give the prick some plyers! 
Sorry but I really hate theives!

----------


## Neckshot

> Barbed wire and elcathene mate, shove the pipe up their stealing ass, send the barbed wire up the pipe then remove pipe! Snip it of about 
> 2 inches proud and give the prick some plyers! 
> Sorry but I really hate theives!


thats pretty fuckn sadistic! ha ha .

----------


## Gibo

> thats pretty fuckn sadistic! ha ha .


Yeah guess so, just emphasises the fact. 
Get your own shit!

----------


## Maca49

> +1 for AMI.


Apart from having to bail the bastards out in Christchurch under quoting to secure business is shonky

----------


## Rushy

> Barbed wire and elcathene mate, shove the pipe up their stealing ass, send the barbed wire up the pipe then remove pipe! Snip it of about 
> 2 inches proud and give the prick some plyers! 
> Sorry but I really hate theives!


If you only left an inch Gibo then there might be the odd pinch with the pliers before they grabbed hold as well

----------


## Neckshot

> If you only left an inch Gibo then there might be the odd pinch with the pliers before they grabbed hold as well


ba ha ha ha ha  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> If you only left an inch Gibo then there might be the odd pinch with the pliers before they grabbed hold as well


Yip cause it needs to be worse ha ha

----------


## mucko

> Barbed wire and elcathene mate, shove the pipe up their stealing ass, send the barbed wire up the pipe then remove pipe! Snip it of about 
> 2 inches proud and give the prick some plyers! 
> Sorry but I really hate theives!


When i was growing up in Tauranga i heard of the odd Dope thief getting that done to them but they left them attached to the fence.

----------


## Gibo

> When i was growing up in Tauranga i heard of the odd Dope thief getting that done to them but they left them attached to the fence.


Yeah its better if they take their mess elsewhere.
Anyway im not condoning torture just overstating my dislike for theives.

----------


## JoshC

> Apart from having to bail the bastards out in Christchurch under quoting to secure business is shonky


Realistically what other options were there? I don't know enough about that.

----------


## Happy

Umm dudes you gettin little bit like keyboard warriors Is Pete likely to do any of this ? Support is good I do wonder if the thieves were in front of you who'd line up to be first to push some alkathane pipe up their arses ? Would you really ? I do not support the thieves don't get me wrong . Save the mongrel till you need it then unleash the fury head on This kinda talk is just "talk"  Support Pete he's a good bugger

----------


## P38

Yeah good call Happy, torture isn't the answer.

Catching those two in my driveway bold as brass made me want to double tap the bastards where they stood.

The police are doing a good job and have caught up with them already and are investgating further.

I'm not expecting them back anytime soon and if they do come back then I will know about it and have more evidence to give the Police to follow up on. 

The stuff they took has no real sentimental value to me other than its my stuff, it is easily replaced.
I'm pleased they haven't got any of my firearms to commit further crimes with.

It's the fact that they violated my sanctuary thats really got up my nose.

Thanks for all your support.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gunzrrr

Hey P38
I feel for you in terms of a burglary as we have all experienced that ... but weapons stolen by unsavory people scares me ... I cant really fathom that at all. 
When it comes to firearms ownership & usage in NZ ... it's too easy in my opinion. I have no agenda (I'm not a cop, bra burner, vegetarian or tree-hugger) when I say that. When it comes to an "open" forum like this where we openly communicate about our new bino's or next hunting trip or whatever - we are advertising too much to people we really don't know. Put it this way - my personal opinion is there are a very small number of people, active on THIS forum RIGHT NOW who's "intentions are not honorable" and we all need to be very wary. I know I joined with no vetting in any way and it was almost immediate ... good news is I DO give a shit and want to be a fab citizen; a responsible firearms owner and do what ever I can to "do the right thing" to make sure my son can teach his kids to hunt in 30 years time. 
My question - how do you have an open forum where we discuss/debate stuff without it being abused by unsavory people who are probably reading this RIGHT NOW!?
The idea of "big brother" scares me ... but I would hand over personal information such as who I am, what my FAL# is AND ask someone to sponsor me as a decent chap (eg - my local gun retailer or the administrators of this Forum) so I could be a legitimate member of this forum.
Anyway - just a thought after hearing P38's sad news ... shit ... I sound like a conspiracy theorist ?!?@?#?$ 
Cheers PJ

----------


## Rushy

Gunzrrr like most of us forum members you have not used your name as your forum handle and you have only indicated your general area as your location in your profile so it would not be that easy to find you (not impossible either though) and if someone did then they would still need to over come your security arrangements to get to your firearms.  I wouldn't be to overly concerned if you have taken the necessary precautions.

----------


## veitnamcam

If it was someone targeting his firearms from info on here they would have got them.
They didn't.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sako75

On a forum I am a member of, another member revealed some details. I realized I have met him before, even been in his house, and know quite a bit about him and his firearms.
Fortunately my morals are such that I would never contemplate revealing any knowledge of him. Others may.
How many times do you hear of members taking others to one of their hot spots on the premise that they don't go back on their own and that trust gets abused? One hunt report of similar situation and the trusted person has put a tarp on the helipad. You have already let that person into your life

----------


## Kscott

> My question - how do you have an open forum where we discuss/debate stuff without it being abused by unsavory people who are probably reading this RIGHT NOW!?


To be honest, the easiest way would be to watch a gunshop  :Wink:

----------


## steven

Could you move your guns elsewhere?  I'd suspect they will be back. If this happened to me I have a gun club and some mates I'd move my kit to at least for some weeks. Or even store the bolts with someone else?  At least then they get a lump of metal thats nothing more than a club or spare parts.

For your insurance company Im pretty sure its un-realistic to expect you to keep all receipts, just make a claim, if they balk Im pretty sure they are on a loser, you may need to ask the local CAB (citizen's advice bureau on that detail).  Oh and state you are still discoverng whats missing so it may not be a final list. Im also sure the insurance company will pay for lock barels to be replaced free of charge, I know my Ins. company does (I think there is a limit of $150, not sure).

----------


## steven

"I'm sure they were also looking for the keys to the safe they had found out in the Garage."

Yep, hence why in some ways I love digital locks.  The better ones is where need the password AND a key, so something you know AND something you own but that could be 2 devices eg. 

I'd suggest a decent quality digital key pad operated pistol safe for bolts and main cabinet keys, tough and small so easy to hide and not that expensive, bolt it down very well of course.....3 x 10mm high tensile steel bolts.

----------


## Gunzrrr

> Gunzrrr like most of us forum members you have not used your name as your forum handle and you have only indicated your general area as your location in your profile so it would not be that easy to find you (not impossible either though) and if someone did then they would still need to over come your security arrangements to get to your firearms.  I wouldn't be to overly concerned if you have taken the necessary precautions.


Hi Rushy and all ... did I say that I'd had a few Pinot's ... sorry for the rant ... just don't underestimate online or digital intrusion and identity theft ... its easier than you think and they can get more than you imagine.

----------


## sako75

We had an awesome alarm system. He was our neighbour next door on a sickness benefit after a botched knee replacement op. Unfortunately he passed away about 6years ago

----------


## Rushy

> Hi Rushy and all ... did I say that I'd had a few Pinot's ... sorry for the rant ... just don't underestimate online or digital intrusion and identity theft ... its easier than you think and they can get more than you imagine.


No need to apologise on this forum mate.

----------


## steven

> NEVER LEAVE ANY SPARE KEYS AT YOUR OWN HOUSE. EVER. Whether it's safe, car or anything.
> 
> Would be interested to hear experiences of insurance companies though, mine's up for re-newel soon and like changing banks, insurance companies rely on people not changing companies because they're not getting the best deal.


I used State when I came here, never again what a mess they made of the car.  AMI have been fair to deal with but I think Ive had all of a glass claim and a small scratch in 15years.

I ring around most years for quotes. The thing thats going to bite is the increase is EQ levy.  The other one is the insurance companies are moving to a fixed amount on the house rather than replacement value.  This means you have to get your house assessed for value every so often to make sure the sum assured is right, thats all your responsibility.   Bummer of course is that in Chch builders are charging a premium, hence inflating the cost which would only occur in a major event.  My one is due in the spring, have to make sure its valued right at that time.

----------


## FletchNZ

A great way to backup your insurance pictures is to sign up to dropbox or google drive and store you pictures on there. I keep 1 picture of the whole firearm and one of the serial no.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hi Rushy and all ... did I say that I'd had a few Pinot's ... sorry for the rant ... just don't underestimate online or digital intrusion and identity theft ... its easier than you think and they can get more than you imagine.


Out of interests sake see what you can find on me and pm me the results please

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gunzrrr

[QUOTE=veitnamcam;121168]Out of interests sake see what you can find on me and pm me the results please
In only minutes I found this ... ha ha ha ... 
Typically you are warm and energetic, you enjoy serving the needs of others. You strive to keep commitments and make practical decisions. You appreciate tradition, trusting experience over abstract ideas. You are organized and responsible, and excel at creating structure to help keep others focused.
You prefer to help people in practical ways, with tangible results. You may not have patience when others engage in extensive discussion and theorizing, preferring to act decisively. You are adept at recognizing the realities of a situation, and are quick to sense what is needed to solve a problem. You are often excellent at organizing people, and are particularly skilled at understanding which tasks are best suited to each person.
Do I need to say anymore … this is how scary the cyber world is … scary huh ??

----------


## Rushy

[QUOTE=Gunzrrr;121200]


> Out of interests sake see what you can find on me and pm me the results please
> In only minutes I found this ... ha ha ha ... 
> Typically you are warm and energetic, you enjoy serving the needs of others. You strive to keep commitments and make practical decisions. You appreciate tradition, trusting experience over abstract ideas. You are organized and responsible, and excel at creating structure to help keep others focused.
> You prefer to help people in practical ways, with tangible results. You may not have patience when others engage in extensive discussion and theorizing, preferring to act decisively. You are adept at recognizing the realities of a situation, and are quick to sense what is needed to solve a problem. You are often excellent at organizing people, and are particularly skilled at understanding which tasks are best suited to each person.
> Do I need to say anymore … this is how scary the cyber world is … scary huh ??


Fuck I thought VC meant where he lived and what his security arrangements were.

----------


## veitnamcam

I have my birth date on here?

Reads like one of those star sign things  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## P38

Good news!

The Boys in Blue have matched the finger prints taken from my house to an individual that is very well know to them ........... and more importantly is also now known to me   :Cool: 

I also have several pictures of him and his mate ..... I love todays Technology.

The two individuals I found in my driveway have been picked up and are connected to the individual identified through fingerprints.

It's good to see my tax payer dollars at work like this.

Our Police have done a very fine job with this investigation.

Yes I have taken several precautions todate and I'm confident these crims will not be getting any of my firearms.

Further developments are imminent and I'll post the results once they have occured.

Suffice to say someone else is about to have a bad day as a result of these break ins and burgulary by the looks and this time it wont be Me!  :Have A Nice Day: 

Thanks again for your kind comments and support.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

Great news mate!

----------


## Rushy

That is a brilliant result Pete.  I hope the judge throws them in the brig for a long time.

----------


## sako75

That is awesome news Pete  :Cool:

----------


## Bryan

Hot Shit P38! Thats great to hear. Hope they give the f_ckers a real hard time.

----------


## SiB

Yay consequences!

Lets hope the stirling efforts of our boys (and girls) in blue are not compromised by some bleeding-heart Justice system that feels sorry for them and believes these thieves are the victims!

Make sure your Victim Impact statement fo the Court is detailed, well written and emotive. Choose your words for the maximum impact. Remember that the media will be present in Court - they tune in to a well-written 'sound-bite'.

Personally I think they had it right in the middle ages - amputation of an offender's hand tended to inhibit their style.

----------


## Scouser

Great news Pete, hope your 'stuff' is recovered or you are compensated by insurance,....beef up your security though.....

----------


## kotuku

ripper news Pete.lets just hope the beak puts the wee misaligned doses of DNAs bollocks in a big vice and we can all turn the handle.no doubt legal repsresntation will be at taxpayers expense too.

----------


## P38

The latest update to this story.

A week ago we had our home violated by some low life scum who think that they can steal what they want, when they want and from who ever they want.

As a result we had a pretty bad day coming home to a burglary, a trashed house and home and some of our posessions stolen.

Today, exactly a week to the day, the main perpatrator of this crime is having a Bad Day of his own, curtiosy of the NZ Police.

They arrested his sorry arse this morning and he is currently enjoying the friendly environs of a police holding cell. 

This time his house and home got turned over and lots more posessions that do not belong to him were discovered, unfortunately none of it belonged to us.

As a result of this his bad day seems to be getting worse by the minute. He is now facing several more charges of Burgulary.

And the investigations are continuing.

This news made my Day I can tell you.

The Police have done some very good work to secure this arrest and are working hard to solve more crimes committed by this arsewipe, lets hope the Judge backs them now and send him off to prison.

I'll update this thread if there is anymore news.

Thanks again for your kind comments and support

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

Sweet justice!!!!

----------


## P38

> Sweet justice!!!!


Yep Karma Gibo  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## scottrods

I'm paranoid that someone will come and take my hard earned guns.

----------


## Rushy

> I'm paranoid that someone will come and take my hard earned guns.


Circle the wagons and point them outwards Scottrods

----------


## scottrods

> "I'm sure they were also looking for the keys to the safe they had found out in the Garage."
> 
> Yep, hence why in some ways I love digital locks.  The better ones is where need the password AND a key, so something you know AND something you own but that could be 2 devices eg. 
> 
> I'd suggest a decent quality digital key pad operated pistol safe for bolts and main cabinet keys, tough and small so easy to hide and not that expensive, bolt it down very well of course.....3 x 10mm high tensile steel bolts.


Except few houses these days are built strong enough to prevent the toe rags from using the tools in the garage to remove it.

----------


## jakewire

Pete
I'm late on this, but I would like to congratulate you on your restraint style of the posting of the invasion of your home  and your factual account of the results, I'm not sure I could have done so well.

I, as with several others on the forum as it seems by the responses you have received, have a particular hatred of thieves.
I sincerly hope these people get fully what they deserve.
You have received many offers of support and I would like to add mine to this,unfortunately there is not a pratical thing i can do from 1/2 way down the south Island, but if you and/or your family  ever intend to come down this way , please hit the pm button.

----------


## P38

> Pete
> I'm late on this, but I would like to congratulate you on your restraint style of the posting of the invasion of your home  and your factual account of the results, I'm not sure I could have done so well.
> 
> I, as with several others on the forum as it seems by the responses you have received, have a particular hatred of thieves.
> I sincerly hope these people get fully what they deserve.
> You have received many offers of support and I would like to add mine to this,unfortunately there is not a pratical thing i can do from 1/2 way down the south Island, but if you and/or your family  ever intend to come down this way , please hit the pm button.


Cheers Jake.

I have a severe dislike of the Theiving Bastards too ..... he's getting his just desserts right now.

It's 2 degrees outside here at the moment, I have a nice warm fire, a glass of rum and a cosy bed for the night .... I hope it's not much warmer than 2 degrees in the Police holding cells and his bed fellows are bigger c*nts than he is.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Neckshot

> Cheers Jake.
> 
> I have a severe dislike of the Theiving Bastards too ..... he's getting his just desserts right now.
> 
> It's 2 degrees outside here at the moment, I have a nice warm fire, a glass of rum and a cosy bed for the night .... I hope it's not much warmer than 2 degrees in the Police holding cells and his bed fellows are bigger c*nts than he is.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


and they are hung like donkeys :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## TeRei

Please ensure your Victim Impact Statement does not have any reference to butchery and your friends nether region as we have 2 female Judges in HB. :Thumbsup:

----------


## CastleRock

Great news, lets hope some suitable punishments are handed out !!

----------


## steven

> A great way to backup your insurance pictures is to sign up to dropbox or google drive and store you pictures on there. I keep 1 picture of the whole firearm and one of the serial no.


I just send pictures and serial numbers (of everything of value) to my google email account.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

sorry to hear that bro at least you and your famaly are ok and of corse that yor guns are stll safe and these thugs are not runnung round the street with them

----------


## P38

It seems this oxygen stealing arsewipe has been quite busy.

He had two outstanding arrest warrents, had breached his previous community service orders and was caught in posession of other peoples stolen property. 
Not to mention a long list of prior offences for similar crimes.

He was remanded in custody last Tuesday, has now admitted to the burgulary of my home after first denying it and is scheduled for sentencing on the 7th June.

In the meantime we have been asked to write victim impact statements not that they will make any difference to this indvidual.

I only hope the sentencing Judge has the fortitude to hand down several years jail time, however I'm not holding my breath.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

Would like to know the sentence when handed down Pete.  I hope they throw away the key

----------


## sako75

Whats wrong with this picture? Two outstanding arrest warrants. Why was he out after the first one? The judicial system has become a farce. Really feel for the cops who do the hard work to have the judges let them back out again to continue crime.

----------


## Savage1

It does carry a 10yr sentence minus the 20% for a guilty plea. Hard to guess without knowing his history. If you want a really good victim impact statement then get Victim Support to help you with it, they're pros.

----------


## Savage1

> Whats wrong with this picture? Two outstanding arrest warrants. Why was he out after the first one? The judicial system has become a farce. Really feel for the cops who do the hard work to have the judges let them back out again to continue crime.


The warrants could've been for breaching community detention.

----------


## P38

> The warrants could've been for breaching community detention.


Your probally right Savage1.

The police have certainly done their job very well. 

Now it's up to the judge to do his duty.

This has certainly affected my wife more than me and that will be reflected in my statement, but like I said I believe nothing I write will have any affect on this individual. 
I'm only hoping it will have an affect on the judge at sentencing.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

> Your probally right Savage1.
> 
> The police have certainly done their job very well. 
> 
> Now it's up to the judge to do his duty.
> 
> This has certainly affected my wife more than me and that will be reflected in my statement, but like I said I believe nothing I write will have any affect on this individual. 
> I'm only hoping it will have an affect on the judge at sentencing.
> 
> ...


I fear it is more our system as a whole than judges in patricilar that is weak.
I hope in this case they get the max!!

----------


## Savage1

> Your probally right Savage1.
> 
> The police have certainly done their job very well. 
> 
> Now it's up to the judge to do his duty.
> 
> This has certainly affected my wife more than me and that will be reflected in my statement, but like I said I believe nothing I write will have any affect on this individual. 
> I'm only hoping it will have an affect on the judge at sentencing.
> 
> ...


That's all they are really for, but trust me on the Victim Support advice.

----------


## Dundee

judges and lawyers don't trust either,but i hope p38 crook gets true justice and not a smack on the hand.

----------


## P38

> judges and lawyers don't trust either,but i hope p38 crook gets true justice and not a smack on the hand.


Dundee

I believe he's currently a guest at the 5 star Hotel Mangaroa care of all Honest Hard Working Kiwi Tax Payers like yourselves.

Apart from losing his freedom he's not doing it hard believe me and I'm sure he has plenty of mates to hang out with there too.

I'd be no at good running the justice system, my methods of rehabilitation wouldn't sit well with most of the public these days

Whatever hasppens it serves himself right.

The Police are thinking he'll get maybe three years with all the charges he's facing along with his prior record for this type of offence.

But it seems we dont have much time to write the Victim statement as he's beinbg sentenced on Tuesday, however we will write a statement to ensure that at least the court knows the affects this criminal has had on our lives.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

Pete we would be very like minded about handing down penalties I am sure.

----------


## P38

> Pete we would be very like minded about handing down penalties I am sure.


Rushy

I have mapped out my model for a results driven modern day penal system.

Plainly the system we have now is just not working, is sucking up millions of taxpayers dollars for little or no return, is creating and incouraging and endless supply of career criminals, is victimising thousands of hard working honest kiwi citizens and is severely in need of a complete overhaul.

While not being completely heartless I believe everyone is entitled to make a mistake in life ... learn from it and move on ......... or be faced with the consequences. 
Your choice!

My suggested system has low initial start up and running costs, will eventually be self funding, has no riots, escapes or reoffending from it's inmates, is carbon neutral and will provide future employment and export earnings for our country.

Simply treat repeat offenders like any other rouge sheep chasing useless dog, dig a deep hole, dump the useless bastards in it, plant a pine tree on top in their memory and come back in 30yrs to harvest the result.

Like I said this idea is unlikely to gain public support at this point in time but it plainly has it's merits and would solve a lot of our current issues with our career criminals and repeat offenders 

Your thoughts.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

Sounds like a good enough plane to me Pete.  Mine is far less forgiving and involves Auckland Island.  No buildings, no fences, no prison staff.  Just take the prisoners down, drop them off and say "see you"!  I always did sit just to the right of Genghis Khan.

----------


## veitnamcam

Not a bad idea either.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## P38

> Sounds like a good enough plane to me Pete.  Mine is far less forgiving and involves Auckland Island.  No buildings, no fences, no prison staff.  Just take the prisoners down, drop them off and say "see you"!  I always did sit just to the right of Genghis Khan.


Another good cost effective Idea with plenty of merit.

----------


## thejavelin

Mate - did you work out how they tracked you down and knew you had firearms?
It really worries me this kind of stuff.
At bare minimum everyone should be doing this: https://transact.nzta.govt.nz/transa...ess/entry.aspx

----------


## P38

> Mate - did you work out how they tracked you down and knew you had firearms?
> It really worries me this kind of stuff.
> At bare minimum everyone should be doing this: https://transact.nzta.govt.nz/transa...ess/entry.aspx


The short answer is No.

But I'd bloody like to know why they chose my place and was it chance they found one of my safes?

Are they living close by, maybe connected with a neighbour.

Did they follow me home from the range?

Are they snooping on here?

Did someone tip them off or

Was it just coincidence.

All I know is we had an attempted break in in my shed two weeks before the successful break in.

I believe the second time they broke in they found keys to my ammo and reloading cabinet. However my reloading presses could also be seen from two different outside windows.

Once they saw the ammo they went looking for a safe and found one of my rifle safes. they tried to use the cupboard keys to open the rifle safe. Then I believe they broke into the house looking for the safe keys, rifled through all the draws in our bedroom and scattered all our stuff about but left two other bedrooms untouched.
only a few electronic items were stolen along with jewlery, cash and two more sets of keys.

None of the keys stolen were for my safes.

The offender arrested has admitted the burgulary but wont say who was with him or what they were after.

So we don't really know if it was planned or if it was coincidence.

I'm leaning towards coincidence as they didn't appear to have brought anything to break a safe with.

Either way now the Mob know I own firearms.

I'm hoping they will be back ...... because this time we are ready for them.  :Have A Nice Day:  

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

:Thumbsup:  Good on ya pete

----------


## P38

Well bugger Me!

This is the scumbag that was involved in the burglary of our Home.  :Wtfsmilie:   :Pissed Off: 

Public warned not to approach wanted Mob member - Hawkes Bay Today - Hawke's Bay Today News

House stormed in bid to find man on run - Hawkes Bay Today - Hawke's Bay Today News

They got his Photo here.
APN Regional NZ Digital Edition

Hope the AOS follow procedure and double tap the bastard.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

> Well bugger Me!
> 
> This is the scumbag that was involved in the burglary of our Home.  
> 
> Public warned not to approach wanted Mob member - Hawkes Bay Today - Hawke's Bay Today News
> 
> House stormed in bid to find man on run - Hawkes Bay Today - Hawke's Bay Today News
> 
> They got his Photo here.
> ...



Police said in a statement that if he is seen, the public should please shoot the fuka on the spot and ask questions later.

----------


## P38

If only Dundee  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Red

Couldnt open that APN link cause im not subscribed? or something.. but theres a photo of him here. Police fail to find gang member - Story - NZ News - 3 News

Handsome buggar isnt he

edited: just to add it really pisses me of to think how we are 'progressing' as a society. yet a hundred years ago we wouldn't have put up with bottom feeders like this guy.

----------


## Rushy

> it really pisses me of to think how we are 'progressing' as a society. yet a hundred years ago we wouldn't have put up with bottom feeders like this guy.


Yep Red the namby pamby, bunny loving, tree hugging, liberal, trendy lefty PC brigade have a shit load to answer for but they continue to be blinkered by the "give them a cuddle" solution to the problems in society.  I tend to to sit at the opposite polar extreme. Start up a political party that advocates public castration with a rusty razor blade for pricks like him and I will vote for you. Hell I will even take the job as knacker nicker.

----------


## Savage1

Some people cannot be rehabilitated and need to be kept out of society as long as possible.

----------


## kiwi39

> as long as possible.


Forever is a long time. Lets start there. 


Tim

----------


## veitnamcam

> Some people cannot be rehabilitated and need to be kept out of society as long as possible.


If it was a dog you would put it down.

----------


## Toby

Bit of a waste of tax dollars holding some one in prison.

----------


## Josh

> Yep Red the namby pamby, bunny loving, tree hugging, liberal, trendy lefty PC brigade have a shit load to answer for but they continue to be blinkered by the "give them a cuddle" solution to the problems in society.  I tend to to sit at the opposite polar extreme.


Extremes don't work in either instance.

----------


## Nathan F

I'm glad I don't live in Hawkes bay anymore. Plenty of thieving lowlife shit around especially in Hastings.

----------


## mucko

Put them all on white island.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Mental note. 
Take good quality photos of all my stuff and back up to iCloud.

----------


## P38

> Mental note. 
> Take good quality photos of all my stuff and back up to iCloud.


Yep

That was the first questions asked by the insurance company.

What was stolen and or damaged and can you prove you owned it ...... i.e. receipts, original packaging or photographs.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Have you shot the fuka yet Pete? I haven't seen him yet. :Zomg:

----------


## P38

> Have you shot the fuka yet Pete? I haven't seen him yet.


Not yet Dundee.

----------


## 308

I don't know gang tattoos too well but I gather that a teardrop under the eye is a sign of a spell inside?

----------


## Dundee

> I don't know gang tattoos too well but I gather that a teardrop under the eye is a sign of a spell inside?


A bullet between the eyes would be the best fix.

----------


## Rushy

> A bullet between the eyes would be the best fix.


You, me and Genghis Khan Dundee.

----------


## Survy

Pete

Glad you have gotten some sort of closure to your burglary ( an ugly face and name )
Won't be long til the boys in blue or black in this matter will have him tucked up in a stunning 3 wall 1 gate room.
 @Toby your kind if right, waste of tax payers money keeping them in prison , but rather pay to have them in there and not out free.

----------


## thejavelin

Mongrel Mob Associate Miharo Jason Papa Nabbed | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## Dundee

Hope they lose the key

----------


## P38

Why cant we put a 18" auger on the back of a tractor dig a hole 12ft deep, drop him in head first, back fill the hole and plant a pine tree on top?

Problem solved.

No escape, no repeat offending, no costly accommodation/rehabilitation etc, clean green and carbon neutral with the prospect of employing a law abiding NZ Citizen some time in the future and earning export dollars for the country.

Sometimes I think Judge Dread has it right.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## dairyhunter

I reckon you could get away with shooting the burgulars if they come back given all this. I agree with cutting off hands for first time offences and agree with the hole and pine tree justice system the world was a better place when we didn't have human rights

----------


## Rushy

You are not alone in your thought pattern.

----------


## kiwijames

> I'm glad I don't live in Hawkes bay anymore. Plenty of thieving lowlife shit around especially in Hastings.


A few surgical air strikes would fix that problem Nathan. 
We got out of Hastings a couple of years ago and are enjoying the difference even in Taradale.

----------


## Herne

I recognize that useless fucka - the mob sent him down these ways a while back to do some standover / debt recovery work on an ex mobster. He was a bit younger then, thick as pigshit and lazy to boot. All he knew was how to knock cunts out - did I mention he was a thick cunt. Glad they got him and really glad you didn't walk in on him while he was thieving your stuff. 
I don't give a flying fuck what sort of upbringing he had - he wont change . Take him to the gallows  :X X:

----------


## Dundee

Use him as a gong plate

----------


## Maca49

You mean a horizontal gong plate feet first legs slightly parted, start with his toes then his gongs! :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwijames

> Why cant we put a 18" auger on the back of a tractor dig a hole 12ft deep, drop him in head first, back fill the hole and plant a pine tree on top?
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> No escape, no repeat offending, no costly accommodation/rehabilitation etc, clean green and carbon neutral with the prospect of employing a law abiding NZ Citizen some time in the future and earning export dollars for the country.
> 
> Sometimes I think Judge Dread has it right.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Come on Pete thats a silly idea. 


You've already seen the problems we have in HB with wilding pines, plant a native instead.

----------


## Maca49

> Extremes don't work in either instance.


Want we're doing now not working, think other extreme is worth a try, of course 12 feet deep to stop them getting their hand out.
I'd love my taxes to pay for one permanent result instead of paying over and over and over and over and over for the failed crap we do now!

----------


## Maca49

> Come on Pete thats a silly idea. 
> 
> 
> You've already seen the problems we have in HB with wilding pines, plant a native instead.


Native first pine second! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> Mate - did you work out how they tracked you down and knew you had firearms?
> It really worries me this kind of stuff.
> At bare minimum everyone should be doing this: https://transact.nzta.govt.nz/transa...ess/entry.aspx


You know everybody in NZ should do this just to completely stuff the system? Funny how this isn't advertised on TV as an option, on the list tomorrow, next best option is for everybody to ask to be paid weekly and in cash, creates employment, gives you better options with your dosh, screws the banks, no one can trace we're you've been spending, that's the scary one.

----------


## Pointer

Only just got a new computer after having our place cleaned out. Anyone get offered a beat up kimber in .243 minus a bolt let me know!

----------


## Toby

> Only just got a new computer after having our place cleaned out. Anyone get offered a beat up kimber in .243 minus a bolt let me know!


Need a gun in the mean time?

Ass holes can't leave other peoples shit alone

----------


## Pointer

Thanks Toby, insurance money isn't far away ( so they say)

----------

